# DW yes or no ? Tiguan



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or no


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

All it is missing is a Hawaiian Lei dangling from the window...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I like it because it's something a bit different. 

Yes, Whizzer. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_m182 (Jul 24, 2009)

Love it - My Mrs has a Tiguan, absolutely great car. That one looks superb!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the suspension is broken 

(Honestly never understood why people do that to cars. Suspension travel is a good thing, especially on an SUV).


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

steelghost said:


> I think the suspension is broken
> 
> (Honestly never understood why people do that to cars. Suspension travel is a good thing, especially on an SUV).


That looks like it's on air bags chum, so it can be dropped onto the ground when parked. Then, when in motion, it can be pumped up to whatever height is required.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cookies said:


> That looks like it's on air bags chum, so it can be dropped onto the ground when parked. Then, when in motion, it can be pumped up to whatever height is required.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Well you learn something new everyday. So a bit like the old Citroens on air suspension that used to rise up when you turned the ignition on?

Although why you'd want your car to look broken when it was parked I'm not sure. I suppose it might stop people nicking it!

I thought it was some of that Stanceworx  and that it would have been fitted with a 12mm steel plate underneath to stop the sump getting cracked 

#grumpyoldman #notafansorrywhizzer


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Err no. Just buy a golf or Passat if you want it to look low


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

steelghost said:


> I think the suspension is broken
> 
> (Honestly never understood why people do that to cars. Suspension travel is a good thing, especially on an SUV).


^ that's how I thought it looked.....chavvy and ugly, imo


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

steelghost said:


> Well you learn something new everyday. So a bit like the old Citroens on air suspension that used to rise up when you turned the ignition on?
> 
> Although why you'd want your car to look broken when it was parked I'm not sure. I suppose it might stop people nicking it!
> 
> ...


Well, either that or there is something really, really heavy in the roof box.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Well, either that or there is something really, really heavy in the roof box.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank goodness it's not just me that sees a lot of german cars as chav mobiles. It has gotten to the point it's almost nearly put me off anything German. 

Sorry whizzer, me no likey...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

steelghost said:


> I think the suspension is broken
> 
> (Honestly never understood why people do that to cars. Suspension travel is a good thing, especially on an SUV).


If its a VW the suspention is not the only thing that will be broken..


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe if they fix the suspension:lol:
I don't dislike the Tiguan, it's a nice car.
On the other side never seen a nice extremely lowered car, and a this camber looks like something gone wrong, no not for me!


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think slamming it that low does anything for it but I do like the idea of air ride on a SUV. 
Have it nice and low (not as low in the pic) for motorway/a road driving then lift it up a bit for B roads, campsites, car parks etc.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ha ha. That look shocking 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes :thumb:

Very nice!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

:thumb:


----------

